# Making a Traditional Style Wooden Jointer



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

*Introduction*

I have been looking at some of the modern manufactured wooden planes. Old Street Tools and Philly Planes come to mind. However, I wasn't really looking to spend that much money on one, so I figured I'd do a little searching around and see if I could find some videos or articles about making them. Well, find I did. I read quite a few articles on making your own wooden hand planes.

I really like (and prefer) "traditional" style planes. Nothing against Krenov style or anything, but I just prefer the traditional look.

I found Sumokun on YouTube, who had a 6 part video series on making a traditional style, laminated jointer plane. Two halves glued together. I liked this approach as it seemed easier than trying to drill, chisel, and shape a single chunk of wood into the throat, mouth, bed, and what have you. I put together a playlist with all 6 of his videos for anyone else interested.
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLkD7lLKhm4D_1z3DayUjNxN61MlLBF-GX

Then it was time to pick out a blade. I looked all over, and settled on a blade from Ron Brese. It's 2 1/8" wide, almost 1/4" thick, and shaped the way I like. The blades he sells, as he told me, are "seconds" or blades that have blemishes, or aren't otherwise up to the standards for his infills. The one I got had a slight knick in the edge/corner at the top. I can deal with that 

So anyway, with that sorted, I'll continue the series with the starting progress in the next posting 

Thanks for following along

*Edit:* Here's a link to the SketchUp model I created for this plane: Right Click and Save As


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> I have been looking at some of the modern manufactured wooden planes. Old Street Tools and Philly Planes come to mind. However, I wasn't really looking to spend that much money on one, so I figured I'd do a little searching around and see if I could find some videos or articles about making them. Well, find I did. I read quite a few articles on making your own wooden hand planes.
> 
> ...


Wow. You work fast. I mention the need for a blog and there you go.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Mosquito said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> I have been looking at some of the modern manufactured wooden planes. Old Street Tools and Philly Planes come to mind. However, I wasn't really looking to spend that much money on one, so I figured I'd do a little searching around and see if I could find some videos or articles about making them. Well, find I did. I read quite a few articles on making your own wooden hand planes.
> 
> ...


Damn, there goes another hour of my work day!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Mosquito said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> I have been looking at some of the modern manufactured wooden planes. Old Street Tools and Philly Planes come to mind. However, I wasn't really looking to spend that much money on one, so I figured I'd do a little searching around and see if I could find some videos or articles about making them. Well, find I did. I read quite a few articles on making your own wooden hand planes.
> 
> ...


That sounds interesting and I'll be interested in your methods and general procedure.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> I have been looking at some of the modern manufactured wooden planes. Old Street Tools and Philly Planes come to mind. However, I wasn't really looking to spend that much money on one, so I figured I'd do a little searching around and see if I could find some videos or articles about making them. Well, find I did. I read quite a few articles on making your own wooden hand planes.
> 
> ...


Yeah Brian, I had forgotten that I hadn't started one yet, but I did intend to. You just reminded me 

-

Mauricio, I spent all night watching them when I first found them. I think I've watched the series at least 3 times straight through, and certain sections multiple times lol

-

Charles, Hopefully I'll be able to explain it well, but feel free to ask any questions, or whatever. I like to help by sharing my experiences


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Mosquito said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> I have been looking at some of the modern manufactured wooden planes. Old Street Tools and Philly Planes come to mind. However, I wasn't really looking to spend that much money on one, so I figured I'd do a little searching around and see if I could find some videos or articles about making them. Well, find I did. I read quite a few articles on making your own wooden hand planes.
> 
> ...


Looks like a fun project! have you seen where you cna achieve the same thing with a Krenov type construction and then glue in the wedge holding "abutments" afterwards?


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> I have been looking at some of the modern manufactured wooden planes. Old Street Tools and Philly Planes come to mind. However, I wasn't really looking to spend that much money on one, so I figured I'd do a little searching around and see if I could find some videos or articles about making them. Well, find I did. I read quite a few articles on making your own wooden hand planes.
> 
> ...


I have not seen that, I don't think. I have seen a krenov style 4 part lamination where you cut the area out leaving the abutments on the side pieces though. I was thinking about trying that after this one


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Mosquito said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> I have been looking at some of the modern manufactured wooden planes. Old Street Tools and Philly Planes come to mind. However, I wasn't really looking to spend that much money on one, so I figured I'd do a little searching around and see if I could find some videos or articles about making them. Well, find I did. I read quite a few articles on making your own wooden hand planes.
> 
> ...


I subscribed to his Youtube channel some time ago Mos because he made a really nice jointer. Then I kept getting notified of vids about Polaroind cameras. However, it looks like he's back on the planes now so I think I'll catch up on what he's been up to.

Looking forward to the blog.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> I have been looking at some of the modern manufactured wooden planes. Old Street Tools and Philly Planes come to mind. However, I wasn't really looking to spend that much money on one, so I figured I'd do a little searching around and see if I could find some videos or articles about making them. Well, find I did. I read quite a few articles on making your own wooden hand planes.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I didn't subscribe until after the camera stuff. He hasn't had any new videos in a while though. But it looks like the current series was tuning up a japanese plane, which isn't my style, but still fun to watch.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> I have been looking at some of the modern manufactured wooden planes. Old Street Tools and Philly Planes come to mind. However, I wasn't really looking to spend that much money on one, so I figured I'd do a little searching around and see if I could find some videos or articles about making them. Well, find I did. I read quite a few articles on making your own wooden hand planes.
> 
> ...


Tuned in. Thanks Mos.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Mosquito said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> I have been looking at some of the modern manufactured wooden planes. Old Street Tools and Philly Planes come to mind. However, I wasn't really looking to spend that much money on one, so I figured I'd do a little searching around and see if I could find some videos or articles about making them. Well, find I did. I read quite a few articles on making your own wooden hand planes.
> 
> ...


Very interesting. Thanks Mos.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> I have been looking at some of the modern manufactured wooden planes. Old Street Tools and Philly Planes come to mind. However, I wasn't really looking to spend that much money on one, so I figured I'd do a little searching around and see if I could find some videos or articles about making them. Well, find I did. I read quite a few articles on making your own wooden hand planes.
> 
> ...


You have my attention.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> I have been looking at some of the modern manufactured wooden planes. Old Street Tools and Philly Planes come to mind. However, I wasn't really looking to spend that much money on one, so I figured I'd do a little searching around and see if I could find some videos or articles about making them. Well, find I did. I read quite a few articles on making your own wooden hand planes.
> 
> ...


OK, all ears here, Mos. Hoping for some pointers before I start working on a plane for the swap.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> I have been looking at some of the modern manufactured wooden planes. Old Street Tools and Philly Planes come to mind. However, I wasn't really looking to spend that much money on one, so I figured I'd do a little searching around and see if I could find some videos or articles about making them. Well, find I did. I read quite a few articles on making your own wooden hand planes.
> 
> ...


Oh boy, I'm glued to the edge of my seat.


----------



## RichCMD (Jan 31, 2013)

Mosquito said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> I have been looking at some of the modern manufactured wooden planes. Old Street Tools and Philly Planes come to mind. However, I wasn't really looking to spend that much money on one, so I figured I'd do a little searching around and see if I could find some videos or articles about making them. Well, find I did. I read quite a few articles on making your own wooden hand planes.
> 
> ...


I will be following this with great interest. I so need a jointer plane, but the price for a good one has been a barrier.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> I have been looking at some of the modern manufactured wooden planes. Old Street Tools and Philly Planes come to mind. However, I wasn't really looking to spend that much money on one, so I figured I'd do a little searching around and see if I could find some videos or articles about making them. Well, find I did. I read quite a few articles on making your own wooden hand planes.
> 
> ...


*Rich*, that was reason enough for me lol


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Mosquito said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> I have been looking at some of the modern manufactured wooden planes. Old Street Tools and Philly Planes come to mind. However, I wasn't really looking to spend that much money on one, so I figured I'd do a little searching around and see if I could find some videos or articles about making them. Well, find I did. I read quite a few articles on making your own wooden hand planes.
> 
> ...


I thought it was just me having a hard time understanding the guy in the video so I turned on closed captioning…(11:28) 








Yeah, that helped. NOT.
I will be following your build Mos. You won't have any toads, will you?


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> I have been looking at some of the modern manufactured wooden planes. Old Street Tools and Philly Planes come to mind. However, I wasn't really looking to spend that much money on one, so I figured I'd do a little searching around and see if I could find some videos or articles about making them. Well, find I did. I read quite a few articles on making your own wooden hand planes.
> 
> ...


lol that's funny, hopefully no toads on this one


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Mosquito said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> I have been looking at some of the modern manufactured wooden planes. Old Street Tools and Philly Planes come to mind. However, I wasn't really looking to spend that much money on one, so I figured I'd do a little searching around and see if I could find some videos or articles about making them. Well, find I did. I read quite a few articles on making your own wooden hand planes.
> 
> ...


I have watched his videos as well. He knows eastern and western planes intimately. This should be interesting.


----------



## Rdale (Nov 16, 2014)

Mosquito said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> I have been looking at some of the modern manufactured wooden planes. Old Street Tools and Philly Planes come to mind. However, I wasn't really looking to spend that much money on one, so I figured I'd do a little searching around and see if I could find some videos or articles about making them. Well, find I did. I read quite a few articles on making your own wooden hand planes.
> 
> ...


I see I've come to the party a little late… I am starting a plane build. I hope mine ends up looking like yours! Well, in my "mind's eye" it always will. Thanks for posting your work.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> I have been looking at some of the modern manufactured wooden planes. Old Street Tools and Philly Planes come to mind. However, I wasn't really looking to spend that much money on one, so I figured I'd do a little searching around and see if I could find some videos or articles about making them. Well, find I did. I read quite a few articles on making your own wooden hand planes.
> 
> ...


Mine's far from perfect, so it shouldn't be too hard! lol I'd love to see it once you get it done too


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

*Cutting the halves*

For this blog update, I have gotten the two halves laid out, cut, chiseled, routed, and shaped.

Starting by saw


















And moving to chisel. I don't have a router bit that is narrow enough and long enough to clean out the mouth area. So this had to be done by chisel









Then I moved to using a router bit with a brass bushing to clean up most of the rest. I used double sided tape to secure 2 scraps as guides for this part









Repeat for the other side, and there we have it!









Test fit with the blade. It's going to need a little fettling, as the blade only barely fits at the moment. 









Not as good of quality as the other pictures (this was a cellphone pic) but I had to take it for a test drive at this point. Not glued together yet, I just used 2 clamps to hold it together, and made a temporary (crude) wedge out of poplar.









It works!

So with that, I will leave it to the next update to do the glue up and making the actual wedge


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Mosquito said:


> *Cutting the halves*
> 
> For this blog update, I have gotten the two halves laid out, cut, chiseled, routed, and shaped.
> 
> ...


Pretty cool, not much left until you finish it.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Cutting the halves*
> 
> For this blog update, I have gotten the two halves laid out, cut, chiseled, routed, and shaped.
> 
> ...


I've got the gluing, and the wedge done already, just going to wait for the next blog update for that one.

I fully expect to have to take more than one shot at making a tote for it though lol


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Mosquito said:


> *Cutting the halves*
> 
> For this blog update, I have gotten the two halves laid out, cut, chiseled, routed, and shaped.
> 
> ...


Dont post any more bogs today, you'll knock mine off of the front page. ;-). lol just kidding. Blog away!


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Cutting the halves*
> 
> For this blog update, I have gotten the two halves laid out, cut, chiseled, routed, and shaped.
> 
> ...


lol I didn't intend to post the last one today. Gotta space 'em out a little bit. Makes it seem like I'm still making good progress… even if it's been sitting idle for about 2 months now :-/


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Mosquito said:


> *Cutting the halves*
> 
> For this blog update, I have gotten the two halves laid out, cut, chiseled, routed, and shaped.
> 
> ...


Looking good Mos. How long are you making it?


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Cutting the halves*
> 
> For this blog update, I have gotten the two halves laid out, cut, chiseled, routed, and shaped.
> 
> ...


Unless I screw up the first cuts I intend to make it 30" long. Gonna be a beast of a jointer, but I figured why not. Can always make it shorter, I suppose


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Cutting the halves*
> 
> For this blog update, I have gotten the two halves laid out, cut, chiseled, routed, and shaped.
> 
> ...


You were still using the workmate at this point.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Cutting the halves*
> 
> For this blog update, I have gotten the two halves laid out, cut, chiseled, routed, and shaped.
> 
> ...


yes, and I bet I don't have to try too hard to convince anyone how awkward it is to try to balance a plane that has 2 clamps hanging off the side of it, on the edge of a board, with no tote, while also trying to steady the workmate lol

That just goes to show how far behind I am on posting the blog (and how long it's been since I did anything with the jointer, since completing building the bench took precedence over this)


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Cutting the halves*
> 
> For this blog update, I have gotten the two halves laid out, cut, chiseled, routed, and shaped.
> 
> ...


Good eye T.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Cutting the halves*
> 
> For this blog update, I have gotten the two halves laid out, cut, chiseled, routed, and shaped.
> 
> ...


Looks great, Mos. Perfect timing BTW.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Cutting the halves*
> 
> For this blog update, I have gotten the two halves laid out, cut, chiseled, routed, and shaped.
> 
> ...


Nice!!


----------



## RichCMD (Jan 31, 2013)

Mosquito said:


> *Cutting the halves*
> 
> For this blog update, I have gotten the two halves laid out, cut, chiseled, routed, and shaped.
> 
> ...


I like the way this is looking.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Mosquito said:


> *Cutting the halves*
> 
> For this blog update, I have gotten the two halves laid out, cut, chiseled, routed, and shaped.
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Cutting the halves*
> 
> For this blog update, I have gotten the two halves laid out, cut, chiseled, routed, and shaped.
> 
> ...


So I came back with time to actually pay attention. Your front slope seems like its tight. Are you having any issues with shavings backing up? I'm hoping to at least get mine started this weekend.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Cutting the halves*
> 
> For this blog update, I have gotten the two halves laid out, cut, chiseled, routed, and shaped.
> 
> ...


Wasn't really having any issues with it. The angle of the front slope is also added on to the angle of the wedge. I think it was around a 10 degree difference. I have also only used it for edge planing, I'm not sure if it'll be an issue for face planing or not


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

*The wedge and glued up*

When I left off on the other blog update, I was testing out the plane with a temporary poplar wedge, and clamping the two halves together.

Well, I've got the wedge made, and the body glued up. I didn't do a very good job of taking pictures at this stage… so all I really have are some "after" shots…

I made the wedge to compliment the angles on the blade, and to give it a sort of sleek look…









Goes with the iron pretty nicely I think


















Had to do a lot of test fitting here


















Now at this point, I remembered that I had an issue with tear out while routing out one of the halves. Not sure what I'm going to do about this yet









But, here we have it in its current state.









Hopefully the next update will be in the not too distant future, and will include the addition of the tote, fixing that tear out area, and applying some finishing touches


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *The wedge and glued up*
> 
> When I left off on the other blog update, I was testing out the plane with a temporary poplar wedge, and clamping the two halves together.
> 
> ...


That's some beautiful work there!


----------



## tsangell (Jan 10, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *The wedge and glued up*
> 
> When I left off on the other blog update, I was testing out the plane with a temporary poplar wedge, and clamping the two halves together.
> 
> ...


Looks great. I like the shape of the wedge!

Perhaps a mouth insert/inlay could be used to repair the chip-out. That would also let you close the mouth and file it back open to whatever degree you want it - if you're slow and steady with this you can get a very tight, even mouth. I've seen pieces of brass or hard woods used for the purpose.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *The wedge and glued up*
> 
> When I left off on the other blog update, I was testing out the plane with a temporary poplar wedge, and clamping the two halves together.
> 
> ...


Mos….awesome build! That wedge is the bee's knees. Nice shaping job there!

Is there any chance you made a sketch of your plan after watching the videos? In digital fornat? I'd love to give a plane like this a try…without wading through 6 videos for the cutting angles needed.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *The wedge and glued up*
> 
> When I left off on the other blog update, I was testing out the plane with a temporary poplar wedge, and clamping the two halves together.
> 
> ...


Thanks Don.

-

*tsangell*, I was thinking about doing that option with some sort of contrasting hard wood. I've got an old wooden jack plane that was used quite a bit, and was fixed in a similar way.

-

Thanks Terry. The angles don't really matter too much, but I did make a model of it in SketchUp, if you want it.


Bed Angle50°Wedge/Abutment Angle58°Mouth/Wear Angle64°

For the throat angle (chip clearing, that goes down to the mouth) wasn't measured by angle, it was just draw by distance measurements. He went up the wear line about 1.25", and then went to a point that was the width of the blade + .25" from the wedging line (really, this doesn't matter, it's aesthetic, and just needs to be enough to clear chips/shavings)

For anyone curious, the layout is in video 2 of the playlist in the first blog I posted.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *The wedge and glued up*
> 
> When I left off on the other blog update, I was testing out the plane with a temporary poplar wedge, and clamping the two halves together.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Mos, I'd love a sketchup copy! I have an old KK woodie with this sort of wedge arrangement…had thought of trying to measure it and replicate, but a drawing is so much easier. At least, for my level of inexperience!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Mosquito said:


> *The wedge and glued up*
> 
> When I left off on the other blog update, I was testing out the plane with a temporary poplar wedge, and clamping the two halves together.
> 
> ...


Looking good Mos. Why not make a little wooden or brass insert piece where you have the breakout on the mouth?


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *The wedge and glued up*
> 
> When I left off on the other blog update, I was testing out the plane with a temporary poplar wedge, and clamping the two halves together.
> 
> ...


Thanks Andy. I'm thinking that's what I'll probably end up doing for it.

-

Not a problem Terry. I find that making a drawing in SketchUp helps me a lot. I can figure out how I need to do things when making it when I model it first.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *The wedge and glued up*
> 
> When I left off on the other blog update, I was testing out the plane with a temporary poplar wedge, and clamping the two halves together.
> 
> ...


Here's a link to the SketchUp model I created for this plane: Right Click and Save As

I have also added it to the first post of the blog series


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *The wedge and glued up*
> 
> When I left off on the other blog update, I was testing out the plane with a temporary poplar wedge, and clamping the two halves together.
> 
> ...


Man, I can't wait to see this monster finished. I need to go plane a large piece of my ash or white oak. I need to make one of these bad boys.

See what you've started!


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *The wedge and glued up*
> 
> When I left off on the other blog update, I was testing out the plane with a temporary poplar wedge, and clamping the two halves together.
> 
> ...


@Mos-What would it cost to ship a plane like that? Very nice work.

I really like the edges you put on the wedge-kinda looks like the lines on a SR-71 Blackbird.

You mention that you need to make and install the tote. Are you planning on putting a knob on the front?


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *The wedge and glued up*
> 
> When I left off on the other blog update, I was testing out the plane with a temporary poplar wedge, and clamping the two halves together.
> 
> ...


Thanks Don. I have no idea… I'd have to make a box, and weigh it to figure that out.

I don't intend to put a knob on the front, but I was intending to put a striking button in the front. The traditional style planes don't have a knob on the front, so that's the look I was going for.


----------



## IrishWoodworker (Mar 28, 2007)

Mosquito said:


> *The wedge and glued up*
> 
> When I left off on the other blog update, I was testing out the plane with a temporary poplar wedge, and clamping the two halves together.
> 
> ...


You can put an inlay where the tearout is making it adjustable for an adjustable throat.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *The wedge and glued up*
> 
> When I left off on the other blog update, I was testing out the plane with a temporary poplar wedge, and clamping the two halves together.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Mos, had to visit the PC for that right-click stuff. 

Looks like a challenging build…


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *The wedge and glued up*
> 
> When I left off on the other blog update, I was testing out the plane with a temporary poplar wedge, and clamping the two halves together.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *The wedge and glued up*
> 
> When I left off on the other blog update, I was testing out the plane with a temporary poplar wedge, and clamping the two halves together.
> 
> ...


It's not too bad Terry… I'm getting better at it. I've made 3 side pieces now. First one… not good. Second one was ok, but I screwed up the starting point for the abutment. Third one… I tapered the abutment instead of leaving it 1/4" wide all the way to the wear. Ah well, grain was running the wrong way on that one anyway lol It looks good though :-D

-

Yeah Don!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Mosquito said:


> *The wedge and glued up*
> 
> When I left off on the other blog update, I was testing out the plane with a temporary poplar wedge, and clamping the two halves together.
> 
> ...


Its a beauty Mos! Great job.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *The wedge and glued up*
> 
> When I left off on the other blog update, I was testing out the plane with a temporary poplar wedge, and clamping the two halves together.
> 
> ...


This beast is going to be so cool.

Nice work Mos.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Mosquito said:


> *The wedge and glued up*
> 
> When I left off on the other blog update, I was testing out the plane with a temporary poplar wedge, and clamping the two halves together.
> 
> ...


The wedge is impressive.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *The wedge and glued up*
> 
> When I left off on the other blog update, I was testing out the plane with a temporary poplar wedge, and clamping the two halves together.
> 
> ...


What did you use to cut out the wedge?

EDIT: Oh and one more question. When do we know what the final length is. I need to know so I can make mine 2" longer?


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *The wedge and glued up*
> 
> When I left off on the other blog update, I was testing out the plane with a temporary poplar wedge, and clamping the two halves together.
> 
> ...


lol Not telling! My plan is to make it 30" long, but may adjust it depending on what the proportions look like (space in front of and space behind the blade).

To cut out the wedge I just used a hand saw to cut the sides, and then chisels to pare away


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Mosquito said:


> *The wedge and glued up*
> 
> When I left off on the other blog update, I was testing out the plane with a temporary poplar wedge, and clamping the two halves together.
> 
> ...


Moving right along Mos!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *The wedge and glued up*
> 
> When I left off on the other blog update, I was testing out the plane with a temporary poplar wedge, and clamping the two halves together.
> 
> ...


My pieces are 37"ish long. I was thinking of going 36 if I can. I may drop it to 32". I don't know. I'm going to look at some of the vintage jointer I have and will mimic one that works well.

I doubt I'll get much time this or next weekend ugghh. This work stuff is a bummer!

This is a good series Mos. It should help anyone wanting to build one of these. I re-read it.

I'm interested to see if you do an open or closed tote. I like the looks of the closed better, but the open is probably better if you have bigger hands.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *The wedge and glued up*
> 
> When I left off on the other blog update, I was testing out the plane with a temporary poplar wedge, and clamping the two halves together.
> 
> ...


Currently mine is 36" long, but with a little miss-match in glue up so the mouth and bed would line up, I don't think I'll be able to get much more than 34" out o fit, but that's probably more than enough lol. If nothing else, I can always cut it more than once to get it right, before finishing.

Why not just make a larger closed tote? That's sort of what I plan to do. I am going to make a closed tote, copying another tote that I like, and then make the opening in front of the handle a little larger.

A little update; I got the chunk of maple that I intend to use for the tote, waiting at the post office. Hopefully I can get there tonight, and make a first attempt at a tote for this thing


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Mosquito said:


> *The wedge and glued up*
> 
> When I left off on the other blog update, I was testing out the plane with a temporary poplar wedge, and clamping the two halves together.
> 
> ...


Mos you may have seen this but Bob has been a great help to me with some crazy problems I have had with planes. He has a method for checking the flatness of the bedding that is helpful.
http://blip.tv/play/g7xhgpTEDwI.x?p=1http://a.blip.tv/api.swf#g7xhgpTEDwI


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *The wedge and glued up*
> 
> When I left off on the other blog update, I was testing out the plane with a temporary poplar wedge, and clamping the two halves together.
> 
> ...


That's a good video. I may have to give that a try at some point. That's a good trick, if not a little time consuming.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

*Making the tote and mortise for it*

Got some work done on this over the past few days and weekend.

The tote isn't 100% done yet, but I got excited and wanted to share :-D










Bought a 1-1/8" piece of hard maple off of eBay for a few bucks, intended use for the tote, and got it planed down to about 1" thick (had to remove the heavy kerf marks on it.










Had a little surprise at this point, Birdseye… huh









Drew out the rough sketch of what I was going for, then cut it out









Drilled a couple holes for the "corners" of the inside and used the fret saw to cut out most of the waste









Did the same for the back of the tote, got that cleaned up a little, and began shaping


















And shaping of the handle is done  I think if I continue to make wooden handplanes, or totes by hand, I'll probably have to invest in a handle makers rasp. It was somewhat of a pain to try to do the inside rounds with a straight file/rasp. I put a few dents in the front of my workbench in the process


















Then, it came time to make the mortise for the tote to sit in, and be glued in to. 









The tote is about 1" wide. At this point I wished I had a 7/8" forstner bit instead of the 3/4" bit I was using. Oh well, I have more time to sneak up on it this way lol

Drilled out the bulk of the waste









This is the part where progress was made, but pictures weren't taken lol I cleaned it up with chisels by paring away the excess waste, until it was about the right size. In some of the pictures going forward, you'll see a scrap piece of oak 2×4 (1.5×3.5) piece in the background. I used this piece and clamped it to the plane along the line to pare to, which helped keep the line straight, and the side perpendicular. This after the other side started going a little off perpendicular.

I intentionally left the wood on the bottom of the tote long, so I could plane it down to whatever height to sit where I wanted it to. I'm about as far down as I can get with my router plane, so I guess we'll call it good at about 1-1/8" 


















I spent about an hour at this point, filing, sanding, paring, and finessing the fit, but it fits pretty snug









Had to make some shavings at this point… the tote fits snug enough to allow me to use it, and even pick it up









Mmmmm, shavings









And some face planing, for full width shavings. It doesn't do this as well, but I'm thinking that may be to do with the legs of the wedge causing the shaving to be deflected inwards









Next up, will be the final shaping of the tote. I need to do a little more shaping on the front of the tote, so it's not just an angle down. Right now the iron is right up against it, and although I don't think it's causing it to be raised off the bed, I don't like it, and it makes adjusting the iron more difficult. Then I'll ease the back of the tote into the bed of the plane a little better, and do the final sanding of that. Then need to cut it to length, and do something about the blow out in front of the mouth.

'Til next time, thanks for checking it out


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Making the tote and mortise for it*
> 
> Got some work done on this over the past few days and weekend.
> 
> ...


Excellent Mos! The shavings pic is the most awesomestness.

Such a great blog, thanks man.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Mosquito said:


> *Making the tote and mortise for it*
> 
> Got some work done on this over the past few days and weekend.
> 
> ...


The beast is looking great with the birdseye tote!

I like that mortising gauge. I need a good one like that, is it vintage?


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Making the tote and mortise for it*
> 
> Got some work done on this over the past few days and weekend.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony. Every now and then my camera surprises me with the good shots it can take… usually right when I start looking at replacing it lol

-

Thanks Mauricio. It is indeed a vintage. It's a Stanley #77 mortise gauge, and a SW no less



















I use it quite a bit on the other side. There's a single pin opposite the mortise side.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Mosquito said:


> *Making the tote and mortise for it*
> 
> Got some work done on this over the past few days and weekend.
> 
> ...


Ya know Mos, you're not really any good at this woodworking stuff. You should probably just donate your tools to someone (me) and find a new hobby. Heh. Just messin with ya. Superb job on the BE tote. Gonna be flashy all shined up and should outlast you.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Making the tote and mortise for it*
> 
> Got some work done on this over the past few days and weekend.
> 
> ...


lol I already have another hobby 

http://www.mosquitomediaserver.com/projectLogImages/PCAT/
http://www.mosquitomediaserver.com/projectLogImages/DefineMiniServer/
http://www.mosquitomediaserver.com/projectLogImages/Server/

It just so happens that more than half the computer cases I've done were also wood lol
http://www.mosquitomediaserver.com/projectLogImages/index.php#Computers


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Mosquito said:


> *Making the tote and mortise for it*
> 
> Got some work done on this over the past few days and weekend.
> 
> ...


looks great!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Mosquito said:


> *Making the tote and mortise for it*
> 
> Got some work done on this over the past few days and weekend.
> 
> ...


You suck at that too lol


----------



## bfergie (Jan 22, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Making the tote and mortise for it*
> 
> Got some work done on this over the past few days and weekend.
> 
> ...


Nice looking plane you got there.

I see you're in ******************** Rapids. I used to work for the city there… doing computer stuff. Small world.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Making the tote and mortise for it*
> 
> Got some work done on this over the past few days and weekend.
> 
> ...


Thanks Purplev, 'Stef, and Fergie.

I just moved to ******************** Rapids about a year and a half ago now. The "Small world" coincidences are always interesting when they happy…


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Making the tote and mortise for it*
> 
> Got some work done on this over the past few days and weekend.
> 
> ...


Very galoot in here.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Making the tote and mortise for it*
> 
> Got some work done on this over the past few days and weekend.
> 
> ...


Mos, how do you sharpen the points on the guage? I have the same one, just not SW. Find it hard to sharpen them flat and parallel w/face.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Making the tote and mortise for it*
> 
> Got some work done on this over the past few days and weekend.
> 
> ...


Thanks RG, I did use an electron eating drill though lol

-

TOF, I just use a file with a safe edge on the inside of the pins only, and eye ball it for perpendicular to the beam. I've only done that twice so far, I think. I'm just using it for marking, so it doesn't have to bee too crazy sharp


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Making the tote and mortise for it*
> 
> Got some work done on this over the past few days and weekend.
> 
> ...


'Tanks


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Making the tote and mortise for it*
> 
> Got some work done on this over the past few days and weekend.
> 
> ...


Nice….


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

Mosquito said:


> *Making the tote and mortise for it*
> 
> Got some work done on this over the past few days and weekend.
> 
> ...


You and Don make it look sooooo easy! Very nice Moxon Toilet Paper Maker you have there


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Making the tote and mortise for it*
> 
> Got some work done on this over the past few days and weekend.
> 
> ...


*Mos*, I'm a bit late with this but look here:
http://thesawblog.com/?p=2145


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Making the tote and mortise for it*
> 
> Got some work done on this over the past few days and weekend.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys.

Kevin, that was one of the blogs that I've looked at before. I'm pretty sure I'll be getting one of those handle makers rasps at some point…


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Mosquito said:


> *Making the tote and mortise for it*
> 
> Got some work done on this over the past few days and weekend.
> 
> ...


Oh man is that going to be nice.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Mosquito said:


> *Making the tote and mortise for it*
> 
> Got some work done on this over the past few days and weekend.
> 
> ...


Beautiful score on that Birdseye maple!


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Making the tote and mortise for it*
> 
> Got some work done on this over the past few days and weekend.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave, I'm hoping so 

CFrye, it was quite the pleasant surprise, given I paid for plain maple lol


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Mosquito said:


> *Making the tote and mortise for it*
> 
> Got some work done on this over the past few days and weekend.
> 
> ...


Glue alone will hold the tote secure?


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Making the tote and mortise for it*
> 
> Got some work done on this over the past few days and weekend.
> 
> ...


It's a pretty tight fit, and I was able to use it with out gluing it in with out it falling out, so I'm fairly certain that just glue will be enough to keep it in place for a long time.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Making the tote and mortise for it*
> 
> Got some work done on this over the past few days and weekend.
> 
> ...


Of all of the vintage planes I've restored, I've only found a very few that had been mechanically fastened. In some cases the front of the mortise is tapered, so the forward pressure actually tightens it. In many of these, they were not even glued in.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Mosquito said:


> *Making the tote and mortise for it*
> 
> Got some work done on this over the past few days and weekend.
> 
> ...


Interesting. When you say 'the front of the mortise is tapered' you mean like in A below or B?









If so, in either case, to what degree? and is the back equally angeled(example A) or just enough to ease it in? or is the back of the tote tenon rounded? Thanks for answers.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Mosquito said:


> *Making the tote and mortise for it*
> 
> Got some work done on this over the past few days and weekend.
> 
> ...


Sorry Mos, these questions should probably be in the Making a Plane Swap the Knowledge thread!


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Making the tote and mortise for it*
> 
> Got some work done on this over the past few days and weekend.
> 
> ...


Not a problem. I don't know how they were traditionally made, but mine is just straight vertical on front and back.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Making the tote and mortise for it*
> 
> Got some work done on this over the past few days and weekend.
> 
> ...


I make mine like Mos did, but I have seen some vintage like your diagram "A".

opps, missed the rest.
I really don't know what degree. Less than you have it drawn it. I'm sure I've glued them all back in. If I come across one, I'll take a few pictures. I may have a damaged specimen in my scrap pile.

Didn't mean to side bar your thread Mos.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Making the tote and mortise for it*
> 
> Got some work done on this over the past few days and weekend.
> 
> ...


Not a problem Don. If I didn't want it to be a learning thing, I wouldn't have posted it as a blog


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Mosquito said:


> *Making the tote and mortise for it*
> 
> Got some work done on this over the past few days and weekend.
> 
> ...


Nice !!!


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Making the tote and mortise for it*
> 
> Got some work done on this over the past few days and weekend.
> 
> ...


Hey Mos - you got enough fans on that AT case to make it take flight! Cool work.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Making the tote and mortise for it*
> 
> Got some work done on this over the past few days and weekend.
> 
> ...


Thanks Pat.

-

Lol, yeah Paul. Except I only had 2 of them hooked up. The 4 on the back had power, but I kept them turned off, since they were pretty loud (yeay 60mm fans)


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

*Final tote shaping, glued in place, and little details*

So the last place I left off, we were making shavings. The plane wasn't in ideal form, but it was certainly functional.

This won't be too picture heavy of an update, but I have made some progress.

I reshaped the front of the tote so the blade wouldn't rest on it.

The before:









The after:









Plenty of room now. I also glued the tote in, and did the final shaping. The back now eases into the plane body on the back instead of how I left it before.









Then it was time to throw some adhesive back sandpaper on the bench and get flattening









I probably did this in the wrong order, but it's ok. I then cut the front and back to length.









I ended up making it 32" long, as that just looked "right" to me.









After those were cleaned up with a float, I grabbed the #3 and made a nice chamfer on the top edges to ease into the sides a little better. Then I used a float and a half round file to carry that bevel down to the front, and ease back into square. This is probably my favorite style for these old wooden planes.









Then, it was time to make shavings again









And I couldn't stop. Then I saw the pile on the floor (only the maple and pine shavings are from testing, the oak and mahogany behind it are from something I just finished up). I thought I should stop and clean up at this point.









But how can you say no to this?









I sure couldn't…









As for the test piece of curly maple?

Flawless.









-

And that's it for now. Next up will be applying some finish. I was thinking about danish oil on everything but the sole, and the bed/wedge. For the sole I'll probably use just paste wax, or find some renaissance wax… thoughts?

As always, glad you could join me


----------



## vcooney (Jan 4, 2009)

Mosquito said:


> *Final tote shaping, glued in place, and little details*
> 
> So the last place I left off, we were making shavings. The plane wasn't in ideal form, but it was certainly functional.
> 
> ...


Wow….nice work, great looking shavings too.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Mosquito said:


> *Final tote shaping, glued in place, and little details*
> 
> So the last place I left off, we were making shavings. The plane wasn't in ideal form, but it was certainly functional.
> 
> ...


So, Mos, what would the 'right' order be? lol I think you could've made another plane from the wood you turned into shavings! Could you please explain the no oil on " the sole, and the bed/wedge"? Looking forward to seeing her finished!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Mosquito said:


> *Final tote shaping, glued in place, and little details*
> 
> So the last place I left off, we were making shavings. The plane wasn't in ideal form, but it was certainly functional.
> 
> ...


That is one sexy looking plane you made there Mos. Not sure Danish oil is right for it though, but I'm sure Don will correct me 'cause I have no basis for saying that other than it didn't sit right with me when I read it. LOL.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Final tote shaping, glued in place, and little details*
> 
> So the last place I left off, we were making shavings. The plane wasn't in ideal form, but it was certainly functional.
> 
> ...


Very nice jointer Mos. I've never had great luck finishing maple, but Danish oil should be ok. And I'm not saying it's right or wrong but I usually finish the sole to match the plane, then add the wax.

Candy, you keep oil off the wedge and bed to maintain holding power. Oil can make it slick.


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

Mosquito said:


> *Final tote shaping, glued in place, and little details*
> 
> So the last place I left off, we were making shavings. The plane wasn't in ideal form, but it was certainly functional.
> 
> ...


Awesome Mos. Well done!


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Final tote shaping, glued in place, and little details*
> 
> So the last place I left off, we were making shavings. The plane wasn't in ideal form, but it was certainly functional.
> 
> ...


I really like the reshaping you did on the tote, as well as the beveled edges-very professional. Overall, a really nice job, Mos!


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Final tote shaping, glued in place, and little details*
> 
> So the last place I left off, we were making shavings. The plane wasn't in ideal form, but it was certainly functional.
> 
> ...


Very impressive work, Mos!
Those awesome shavings say all there is to be said…


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Final tote shaping, glued in place, and little details*
> 
> So the last place I left off, we were making shavings. The plane wasn't in ideal form, but it was certainly functional.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone, it felt great to be making shavings with it finally done (obviously, as illustrated by the pile on the floor lol).

*Brit* and *Don*,
I'm having some reservations about the danish oil myself as well to be honest. I used it on the mallet I sent to Jim for the swap, which had a maple head, and it seemed to turn out ok. I may just wax it and call it good. I don't think it would matter much with the hard maple anyway.

*CFrye*, as per what Don said, no finish on the wedge and bed so it has better holding strength on the iron. Also, I probably should have cut it to length before flattening the sole, as I was flattening more than was used for the final plane. In this case not too much, only about 4", but it's added effort regardless.

*Terry* and the interesting thing about those shavings is that they're made with a mouth that's this wide









I was a little surprised by how fine of a shaving I could get with it like that


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Mosquito said:


> *Final tote shaping, glued in place, and little details*
> 
> So the last place I left off, we were making shavings. The plane wasn't in ideal form, but it was certainly functional.
> 
> ...


That's so cool Mos! Awesome jointer.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Mosquito said:


> *Final tote shaping, glued in place, and little details*
> 
> So the last place I left off, we were making shavings. The plane wasn't in ideal form, but it was certainly functional.
> 
> ...


Understand about not wanting the wedge/bed to be slick, what about the sole? Would the oil transfer to the piece you are working on? NO finish at all on the wedge/bed? Will it not absorb moisture and warp?


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Final tote shaping, glued in place, and little details*
> 
> So the last place I left off, we were making shavings. The plane wasn't in ideal form, but it was certainly functional.
> 
> ...


I guess depending on the finish it might. It may not be an issue at all either. I guess I'm not sure at all what I'm going to do for finish now lol


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Mosquito said:


> *Final tote shaping, glued in place, and little details*
> 
> So the last place I left off, we were making shavings. The plane wasn't in ideal form, but it was certainly functional.
> 
> ...


I've oiled everything and it worked ok. Its just possible you may need to rough it up after.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Mosquito said:


> *Final tote shaping, glued in place, and little details*
> 
> So the last place I left off, we were making shavings. The plane wasn't in ideal form, but it was certainly functional.
> 
> ...


Beautiful job. I'm jealous.


----------



## WodDawg (Apr 20, 2013)

Mosquito said:


> *Final tote shaping, glued in place, and little details*
> 
> So the last place I left off, we were making shavings. The plane wasn't in ideal form, but it was certainly functional.
> 
> ...


Very nice plane. How about a coat of BLO, with wax on the bottom once the BLO dries? I've read where they used to jam a rag in the t he oat and fill it with BLO when restoring wooden planes.

LB


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

Mosquito said:


> *Final tote shaping, glued in place, and little details*
> 
> So the last place I left off, we were making shavings. The plane wasn't in ideal form, but it was certainly functional.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I ended up using taping off the back of the wedge, and the bed, and then used Danish Oil for the finish. Seems to be working well so far, though I may need to add another coat of Danish Oil, there's a few spots that look dried out


----------

